# Armpit fat issues



## tonino2424 (Apr 3, 2020)

What are a few good workouts to tone up armpit fat besides chin ups and push ups which I really hate doing? Could some of you recommend some plz


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 3, 2020)

Sure. I recommend a better diet. If you hate exercising, eat less and watch the fat melt.

I have never had armpit fat but I can tell you that you can exercise until your arms fall off and you still won't lose fat anywhere until you burn more calories than you eat.


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 3, 2020)

tonino2424 said:


> What are a few good workouts to tone up armpit fat besides chin ups and push ups which I really hate doing? Could some of you recommend some plz


Unfortunately fat doesn't 'tone up'. It's either there or it isn't. And also unfortunately, fat cells once you've got them never go away, they just get larger or smaller (unless you have them surgically removed). BTW, I've never heard of armpit fat. You sure it's not upper chest fat?


----------



## tonino2424 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hate exercising? I workout for an hr to 1 3/4 hrs 6 days a week. I would think there are certain exercises that concentrate in that area. Some recommendations guys plz?


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 3, 2020)

Getting my popcorn ready


----------



## CJ (Apr 3, 2020)

Do these, 10 sets of 10.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 3, 2020)

Dude the only way to lose fat is to be in a calorie deficit. And that goes for your armpits as well. As for exercises your best bet would be to work your lats, rear and side delts.


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 3, 2020)

Yeah, you can't spot reduce but I guess if you wanted to tone up the muscle underneath deep dips with a contraction at the top, flys/pec deck, cable crossovers. I'm still not sure what arm pit fat is. Not sure I want to see a picture though :^ /


----------



## tinymk (Apr 3, 2020)

It your diet brother.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 3, 2020)

tinymk said:


> It your diet brother.



Pretty much, yes. Lol


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 3, 2020)

:32 (6):.............................................


----------



## tonino2424 (Apr 3, 2020)

Guys,

In case you forgot about me. I lost 100 lbs so there are still some areas that need to be toned and that is one of them. I have whey/creatine around 9:30 AM, a bowl of cereal with a banana and milk around 11:14, a yogurt during the mid afternoon (sometimes some crackers as well) and a lettuce, cucumber and onion with a little dressing. Is that a lot?


----------



## German89 (Apr 3, 2020)

Chalk.  More Chalk!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 3, 2020)

My pits have a 6 pack


----------



## CLIHAU (Apr 3, 2020)

What type of cereal???  I like Frankenberry !!!


----------



## German89 (Apr 3, 2020)

CLIHAU said:


> What type of cereal???  I like Frankenberry !!!


Lucky Charms!!!

I haven't had the charms in a long time. help


----------



## DF (Apr 3, 2020)

Fat armpits are sexy as hell!


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 3, 2020)

tonino2424 said:


> a bowl of cereal with a banana and milk around 11:14



here's your problem right here, you mustn't eat your cereal and banana past 11:13.

like dudes said above, you cannot "tone" fat or spot reduce it. 
you need to continue to lose bodyfat everywhere and eventually it will go.
may just be the last place it goes. most men it's either the lower back/stomach or chest.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 4, 2020)

u gotta train the arm pits too


----------



## simplesteve (Apr 4, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> u gotta train the arm pits too




I usually grab a small thigh master  and do as many reps as I can. Holding for the squeeze on the bottom.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 4, 2020)

simplesteve said:


> I usually grab a small thigh master  and do as many reps as I can. Holding for the squeeze on the bottom.


80s style grip squeezers..put them between your pits and squeeze


----------

